# Kleines Boot große Dorsche



## Coasthunter (15. Januar 2006)

Gestern hieß es wieder: Fehmarn wir kommen. Pünktlich zur Dämmerung ging es dann auch aufs Boot. Unser erstes Ziel hieß Flügger Strand. Vor der Flügger Küste wollten wir auf Mefo schleppen. Doch es tat sich bis 10:30 Uhr nichts. Wir wurden langsam nervös und entschlossen uns, die Dorsche zu suchen. das war gar nicht so einfach. Weit draußen vor Westermarkelsdorf haben wir sie dann doch noch gefunden. Und was für welche. #6 Wir haben alles unter 60cm zurück gesetzt. Das war auch ok so, denn die durchschnittsgröße lag sowieso bei 70cm. einige über 80cm waren auch dabei. Nach 2 Stunden konnten wir aufhören. Die Fischkiste war voll. Und genug ist genug. Es war ein geiler Tag auf See. Wir hatten eine menge Spaß, gute Fische und richtig schönes Wetter. Was will man mehr? Beim Schlachten haben wir in die Mägen geguckt: Die Dorsche waren voll mit Sandaalen und kleinen Heringen. 
http://img394.*ih.us/img394/8596/pilken2fehmarn1401060556tq.th.jpg
Er weiß wohl, was noch passiert...#6 
http://img67.*ih.us/img67/8572/pilken2fehmarn1401060013ip.th.jpg
Das war einer der ersten ..................
http://img394.*ih.us/img394/8417/pilken2fehmarn1401060593vg.th.jpg
Leider hatten wir nicht so viel Zeit zum Fotografieren..........
http://img394.*ih.us/img394/7899/pilken2fehmarn1401060345ks.th.jpg
Auf der Rückfahrt konnten wir noch einen sehr schönen Sonnenuntergang genießen
http://img394.*ih.us/img394/9295/pilken2fehmarn1401060421pl.th.jpg
Und dann ging es auch an den weniger Lustigen Teil des Tages. Ich hasse Schlachten...........
http://img394.*ih.us/img394/1184/pilken2fehmarn1401060568mz.th.jpg
Deswegen ließ ich Thorsten weiter machen....|supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*

Netter Bericht! Und super Fänge!! :q


----------



## Norbi (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*

Da schicke ich Euch mal ein super Petri rüber ,wenn Ihr so weiter macht gibt
es Ostsee verbot ist doch wohl klar.|supergri 
Wir sehen uns am 28. mir juckt die Kralle.
Gruß Norbi|wavey:


----------



## LordVader (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*

Klasse Bericht und Super Fotos. Wenn es am 28.01.06 genauso läuft werden wir alle richtig Spaß haben. Bei meinen ganzen Schneidertagen möchte ich endlich mal wieder was fangen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## HD4ever (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*

Glückwunsch auch von mir !!!! #r #6
Wetter sieht ja top aus ! #6
Hätte ich nicht gedacht bei der Windlage S SO ....
bei mir gabs in der FL-Förde "nur" 8 Stück, aber war auch die meiste Zeit am Schleppen ....
und da standen Netze ohne Ende im Gegensatz zum letzten mal ... 
wird Zeit das wir mal zusammen los kommen ..... :m


----------



## Coasthunter (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*

@Norbi
mir juckt es auch schon wieder...........|supergri 

@LordVader
am 28. ist es vorbei mit Schneider.........., ganz sicher. Nimm eine stabile Rute mit, da geht noch mehr. :m 

@HD4ever
sonst spielen wir am 28.mal Jemen und verschleppen Dich auf unser Schiff, als Zwangs- Pilkgeisel.:g


----------



## HD4ever (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> verschleppen Dich auf unser Schiff, als Zwangs- Pilkgeisel.:g



.......bestimmt dann als Schlacht-Gehilfe ....  #d
aber kann leider nicht - sonst wären Terhi und meinereiner mit von der Partie gewesen ... mit 2 Booten finden sich die guten Stellen besser ...  :m


----------



## larsgerkens (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*

petri zu den schönen dorschen... tolle photos !!!!

aber was zum teufel ist am 28.?? hab ich wieder was nich mitgekriegt?

gruß
lars


----------



## Coasthunter (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*



			
				larsgerkens schrieb:
			
		

> petri zu den schönen dorschen... tolle photos !!!!
> 
> aber was zum teufel ist am 28.?? hab ich wieder was nich mitgekriegt?
> 
> ...


 
Das konntest Du garnicht mit kriegen. Das war sozusagen Betriebsintern.:m 
Eine kleine verschworene Gemeinschaft( bis jetzt 6 Leute), die einen Großangriff  auf die Dorsche plant. |supergri |supergri Falls wir noch Mitstreiter brauchen, gibt es eine PN.


----------



## larsgerkens (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*

ach alles klar  .... !!! dachte nur es läge schon wieder n event an oder etwas ähnliches...

thx

gruß lars


----------



## NorgePollak (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*

Mensch Klasse Andor!

Petri zu dem ÜÜÜÜBBBERR 80er Dorsch!:q


----------



## Coasthunter (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*



			
				NorgePollak schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Klasse Andor!
> 
> Petri zu dem ÜÜÜÜBBBERR 80er Dorsch!:q


 
Danke Gerd. Wird Zeit, das Du mal mit kommst. Eventuell wollen wir diesen Sonntag nochmal los. Wie siehts aus?


----------



## baltic25 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*

Hallo Coasthunter

Erstmal Glückwunsch zu solchen fängen!!!

Aber , verabeitet die kostbarenFische doch mal richtig!!
Lasst sie doch nicht nach dem abschlagen solange mit den Innereien liegen.Das Blut und alles was an Würmern und anderem Lebendem Kram in den Innereien(Darm) ist wandert ins Filet , auch das Blut wie man in den Bildern schön sehen kann. Also einfach nach dem abschlagen grob ausnehmen und liegenlassen. Die Filetqualität wird es euch danken!!! Trotzdem super Fänge , Respekt!!!!!
Gruß Baltic25


----------



## carassius (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*

Moin mein Bester!
Petri zum Fisch sag ich da nur.
Ich werde das mit mein Vader mal abschnacken.(Vieleicht komm ich dann auch mit)


----------



## Trolldoc (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*

ein dickes Petri!!!
Da bekommt man ja richtig "Fehmarnweh".


----------



## carassius (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*

So wie es aussieht werde ich wohl doch mitkommen,ich muss nur noch meine Frau Impfen!


----------



## haukep (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*

Ich kann Baltic nur zustimmen, die Verarbeitung würde ich auch anders machen, Kehlen und ausbluten lassen und dann, wenn es lkänger dauert in einem eimer mit meerwasser, grob ausgenommen lagern...

Aber dennoch: Glückwusch


----------



## Coasthunter (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*

@Carassius
wär schon geil, wenn Du uns am 28. unterstützen würdest. Ich denke mal, es wird viel zu tun geben.|supergri 


Und dem Baltic danke ich für den guten Tip. Den habe ich aber schon ganz diskret per PN von einem sehr netten Boardie bekommen. #6  Detailiert und gut beschrieben, auch ohne riesen Foto sehr verständlich.


----------



## uwe103 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*

#6  Glückwunsch Leute....und ich sitze hier in der Südheide und bin fast eingeschneit...:c 

Aber Anfang März geht's nach Wismar den Ostseeleoparden auf die Schuppen rücken.


----------



## carassius (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> @Carassius
> wär schon geil, wenn Du uns am 28. unterstützen würdest. Ich denke mal, es wird viel zu tun geben.


 
Ich habe alles abgeklärt,und meine Antwort dazu ist:*BIN DABEI !!!#6 *


----------



## Coasthunter (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*



			
				carassius schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe alles abgeklärt,und meine Antwort dazu ist:*BIN DABEI !!!#6 *


 

Cooool! Wird bestimmt lustig.:q


----------



## Coasthunter (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*

Übrigens, es gibt zum Mittag Feuertopf mit Wienerwürstchen. 
Das gibt Gase. The Fog.................#v


----------



## Norbi (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*

Moin Ihr Blääääboys!
@carassius ist ja geil das Du dabei bist.Jetzt muß nur noch geklärt werden
wer holt wen ab?Und welche Uhrzeit?
Kann mal ein Mod das Plakat von Baltic verkleinern,man bekommt ja ein Augenfehler....Danke
Gruß Norbi


----------



## Coasthunter (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*



			
				Norbi schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mal ein Mod das Plakat von Baltic verkleinern,man bekommt ja ein Augenfehler....Danke
> Gruß Norbi


 
Nicht nur das man Augenfehler bekommt, ich weiß auch garnicht, was der Scheiß soll. Ich weiß doch, wie es beim Schlachten aussah.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*

Moin,
der Mod kann das Bild nicht kleiner machen weil es auf frmden Webspace liegt. Ich könnte es lediglich löschen aber das mache ich ungern.


----------



## Norbi (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*

Moin Jörg!
Coasthanter hat da sicher nichts gegen wenn es gelöscht wird,ist doch eh
eine Copie von Coasthanter sein Bericht.Durch das Plakat ist hier alles verschoben,und bischen Ordnung muß sein#h 
Gruß Norbi|wavey:


----------



## Coasthunter (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*



			
				Norbi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Jörg!
> Coasthanter hat da sicher nichts gegen wenn es gelöscht wird,ist doch eh
> eine Copie von Coasthanter sein Bericht.Durch das Plakat ist hier alles verschoben,und bischen Ordnung muß sein#h
> Gruß Norbi|wavey:


 
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele Norbi. 

@Jörg
lösch das Plakat ruhig. Ist alles so überdimensional hier. Danke.


----------



## carassius (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*



			
				Norbi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Ihr Blääääboys!
> @carassius ist ja geil das Du dabei bist.Jetzt muß nur noch geklärt werden
> wer holt wen ab?Und welche Uhrzeit?
> Kann mal ein Mod das Plakat von Baltic verkleinern,man bekommt ja ein Augenfehler....Danke
> Gruß Norbi


 
Natürlich hole ich dich von dein ^Container ab.:q 
Muss nur noch mal sehen welche uhr zeit.

Und sei sparsam mit´n Geschir aus wählen.Wir fahren nicht nach Norwegen! 

@Coasthunter


> Chillitopf


 
Ich hoffe es ist genug da.:m


----------



## Norbi (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*

@carassius
Nicht nach Norwegen|kopfkrat hab schon alles gepackt wat nu:q 
Wir klönen noch wegen Uhrzeit|bla: 
Bis die Tage Norbi|wavey:


----------



## Coasthunter (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*

Moin Jungs,
ich will ja nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen, aber wenn es weiter so friert, sieht es für samstag schlecht aus. Wolfgang und Diddi waren gestern mit der Quick Silver draußen und sind wohl so gerade eben noch in den Hafen gekommen. Fisch ist da, richtige klopper sind wieder raus gekommen. das ist die gute Nachricht. 
Ich werde Donnerstag nochmal mit Wolfgang Telefonieren und abklären, wie es dann vor Ort aussieht. Bis dahin heißt es also : Hoffen und bangen.


----------



## Norbi (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*

@all
Hab doch gleich gesagt wir sollen nen Eisbrecher chartern:m 
Bis Samstag sollen wir wieder Plusgrade haben,wird schon werden#6
Gruß Norbi


----------



## carassius (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*



			
				Norbi schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Hab doch gleich gesagt wir sollen nen Eisbrecher chartern:m
> Bis Samstag sollen wir wieder Plusgrade haben,wird schon werden#6
> Gruß Norbi


 

Genau so will ich das hören!!!#6 #6 #6


----------



## carassius (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*

Wat is´n nu mit Samstag,bekommen wir jetzt den Eisbrecher oder is das jetzt abgesagt?


*ICH WILL DOCH EINFACH NUR AAAANNNNGGEEELLLLLLLN!:c *


----------



## Norbi (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*

Ich auch nur Carassius!
Andor will nachher mal Oben anrufen ob was geht.
Ansonsten haben Martin und meiner einer die Absicht in die Brandung,was hälst Du davon? Als Ersatz.
Gruß Norbi


----------



## carassius (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*

Ich fahr sonst zum Warmwasser Einlauf Krümel !


----------



## Norbi (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*

@carassius Du Terrorist #d


----------



## Coasthunter (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*

So, ich habe eben Telefoniert. Es sieht nicht gut aus. Wir werden aber noch bis morgen warten, um etwas entgültiges zu sagen. 

Als gute Alternative bietet sich dann ein Törn in die Brandung an. Die Strände auf Fehmarn sollen größtenteils Eisfrei sein. Würmer könnten wir uns bei Baltic Köln in Heiligenhafen holen. Der soll ständig welche auf Lager haben. Wir könnten auch heute schon welche bestellen, aber sollte es dann doch mit dem Boot klappen.............................#q 

Nun sind Vorschläge wichtig.


----------



## Coasthunter (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*

Plan B: Wir Slippen in Miramar. Dort ist es seit heute möglich. Ich hoffe, das es so bleibt. Also Leute, Samstag um 7:00 Uhr fangen wir an zu slippen, bis kurz vor 8:00 Uhr müßten alle Boote im Wasser sein. Zieht euch warm an und vergesst eure Gummis nicht. |supergri |supergri Das wird ein Spaß.......................:m


----------



## carassius (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Plan B: Wir Slippen in Miramar. Dort ist es seit heute möglich. Ich hoffe, das es so bleibt. Also Leute, Samstag um 7:00 Uhr fangen wir an zu slippen, bis kurz vor 8:00 Uhr müßten alle Boote im Wasser sein. Zieht euch warm an und vergesst eure Gummis nicht. |supergri |supergri Das wird ein Spaß.......................:m


 


|jump: |laola:


----------



## Norbi (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*

|laola: |jump: |splat2:


----------



## HD4ever (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*

laßt mir ja nochn büschn über ....   :m   |bla:


----------



## Coasthunter (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> laßt mir ja nochn büschn über .... :m |bla:


 

Ja klar, alles unter 60 geht sowieso zurück. :m :m


----------



## Schütti (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*

Hallo Coasthunter,

auch hier würde mich mal interessieren wo ihr gewesen seid. Vor Westermarkelsdorf ist klar, aber wie weit draussen |kopfkrat .

Da wo laut Seekarten die 10 m Linie anfängt? Brauche *keine* GPS-Koordinaten.

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## HD4ever (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*

so, grad wieder tu huus nach kleiner Knie OP ...
aber wird noch ein büschn dauern bis ich wieder aufs Wasser kann .... 
also nicht alles wegfangen !!!  :m


----------



## Schütti (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> so, grad wieder tu huus nach kleiner Knie OP ...
> aber wird noch ein büschn dauern bis ich wieder aufs Wasser kann ....
> also nicht alles wegfangen !!! :m


 
Sach ma alter Kumpel, sehen wir uns eigentlich Ende April im Sund, oder was?????

Bis denn

Schütti


----------



## HD4ever (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*

ja, soll losgehen bei mir !!!!   #h
freu mich doch schon auf die ganzen Banausen :m
hoffe kommt jobmäßig nix dazwischen .... sehe ich immer erst kurzfristig ...


----------



## Schütti (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*

Tcha Jörgi,

nu ist es bald soweit. Neiiiiiiin nicht mit dem Sund-Treffen. Bald hast du 5.000 Beiträge voll und das wird ja dann wohl ´ne Runde geben auf Fehmarn oder wie #g |schild-g 

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## sunny (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*

Schütte, du und Jörg seid gleich lange am AB. Du hast aber noch nicht mal nen 15tel seiner Postinganzahl.

Da sieht man mal, was der Jörg für'n Schwätzer ist:q  .


----------



## Schütti (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kleines Boot große Dorsche*

@sunny

Bllllaaaaa, bllaaaaa, bbbbllllllaaaaaaaa. Du hast Recht, so krieg ich meine Postingzahl auch getunt (hab´ ich das jetzt richtig geschrieben (tuning), kommt mir irgendwie so komisch vor) #c ;+ #6  .

Sunny, wir sehen und in ein paar Wochen und wehe der Sund ist wieder toooot :q .

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------

